# Samuel Smith - Nut Brown Ale



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I've only been drinking for a few years but, I picked up a bottle of this and poured it into a chilled glass - upon my first sip (while grilling a steak) I was hit with a taste unlike any beer I've ever had before. It was all I could do from keeping myself from chugging this stuff down. WOW I really enjoyed this beer. I barely had a swallow left to eat my steak with... and these were minute steaks and I was drinking a pint sized bottle.  

I don't buy many specialty brews because I can't afford to pay $4+ a bottle and have only been legally buying beer for a year or 2 but I've tried a fair amount of things that come in 6 packs. In all my sampling I've yet to find a brew that I fell in love with on first sip (or a few bottles for that matter - not to say there are beers I like and beers I don't like so much).

All I can say is that this is one Ale I will be trying again very soon. I'd call it an instant favorite but that wouldn't be right... right? 

Does anyone else have anything to say about this stuff? Perhaps I ran into an especially good bottle or it's just a sign of my young palate... either way lets hear your thoughts.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nut brown ale is pretty good. I like Smuttynose Old Brown dog a bit better though.

My favorite Samuel Smith beer is the Oatmeal Stout. Thats some good chit right there.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Always have a few Samuel Smiths in the cache. Not sure about down that way, but here Trader Joe's carries 4 varieties for $2.99 ea. / QP.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I like Smuttynose Old Brown dog a bit better though.


+1 :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> My favorite Samuel Smith beer is the Oatmeal Stout. Thats some good chit right there.


+1 :tpd:


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

In general, Sam Smith is a good brewer, and you're not going to go wrong with any of their wares. If you search 'em out, I'm sure you can find their 4-paks for $7-8, or about $2/bottle. If they're in your area, look at the prices at Cost Plus/World Market, or Specs.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys - I will purchase some Oatmeal Stout tonight (pretty sure the grocery store has it) and I'll keep my eyes open for the 4 packs.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I enjoy all of the sam smiths. 

Have you tried any other brown ales? Newcastle?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Not intending to thread jack but I have a question (wondering if things are the same elsewhere). I never buy the 4 packs of Smith because (from what I have observed here) they are 12 oz (or there about) bottles and 4 cost $9.99 - while at the same store the individual .550 bottles are $2.79 (currently), but when not there I pay $2.99. 

I never actually sat down and tried to do the math but have always felt that I was coming out ahead getting the bigger bottles individually.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

AD720 said:


> I enjoy all of the sam smiths.
> 
> Have you tried any other brown ales? Newcastle?


Yeah I've had Newcastle before, and while it wasn't bad, it wasn't nearly as memorable as the Sam Smiths. I may have to revisit the Newcastle for comparison purposes.

Last night I tried the Oatmeal Stout and I have to say (and this may be a huge "duh" to everyone on here) that is a totally different beast from the Nut Brown... enjoyable but very difficult for me to compare. TBH overall I think I liked the Nut brown just a little bit more... I'm gonna have to do some more testing... 

In all seriousness my bottle of Oatmeal stout could have used a bit more time in the fridge to get colder. The jury is still out.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

One I'll recommend, but I doubt you'll find that far east is Rogue Ales Hazelnut Brown Nectar.

Absolutely wonderful English style brown. It's won more awards that I can even count. It was originally created by my godfather's brother and is distributed by Rogue, as I said.

Exceptional beer though.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> Yeah I've had Newcastle before, and while it wasn't bad, it wasn't nearly as memorable as the Sam Smiths. I may have to revisit the Newcastle for comparison purposes.
> 
> Last night I tried the Oatmeal Stout and I have to say (and this may be a huge "duh" to everyone on here) that is a totally different beast from the Nut Brown... enjoyable but very difficult for me to compare. TBH overall I think I liked the Nut brown just a little bit more... I'm gonna have to do some more testing...
> 
> In all seriousness my bottle of Oatmeal stout could have used a bit more time in the fridge to get colder. The jury is still out.


As I'm sure you know (being from NOLA and all), sweet tea is the preferred beverage of the South. There is but one drink in all the world that I could drink as fast and enjoy as much as that sweet nectar: Newcastle. Having said that, I will say this: Both the Samuel Smith Nut Brown and Oatmeal Stout are both FINE selections, and some that I enjoy immensely. However, they are a pair I'd rather enjoy in moderation as I don't find it to be nearly as smooth and literally refreshing as I do a cold pint of Newcastle. Just my :2, but it sounds like you've stumbled upon a few great drinks! Thanks for the discussion!

Jason


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

Also....if you're specifically looking for a good ale to try, give Smithwick's a shot. It's Ireland's oldest ale and made by the same people who make the thick, almost-chocolatey goodness called Guiness! :tu

Jason


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JacksonCognac said:


> Yeah I've had Newcastle before, and while it wasn't bad, it wasn't nearly as memorable as the Sam Smiths. I may have to revisit the Newcastle for comparison purposes.
> 
> Last night I tried the Oatmeal Stout and I have to say (and this may be a huge "duh" to everyone on here) that is a totally different beast from the Nut Brown... enjoyable but very difficult for me to compare. TBH overall I think I liked the Nut brown just a little bit more... I'm gonna have to do some more testing...
> 
> In all seriousness my bottle of Oatmeal stout could have used a bit more time in the fridge to get colder. The jury is still out.


Otmeal Stout is a very different beast than NBA. I actually prefer most beers on the warmer side nowadays lol. Been drinking too many belgium beers!

Newcastle is pretty much just a brit macro. I think it's ok, but it's pretty watery and mild combared to most brown ales.


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

I have two new favorites Both by Sam Adams
Brown Ale

and my absolute hands down favorite of all time is the Honey Porter. I love Porters in general, but his one is something else.
It is hard to find a 6 pack of them, but they come in the 12 pack variety packs.

Try one and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> One I'll recommend, but I doubt you'll find that far east is Rogue Ales Hazelnut Brown Nectar.
> 
> Absolutely wonderful English style brown. It's won more awards that I can even count. It was originally created by my godfather's brother and is distributed by Rogue, as I said.
> 
> Exceptional beer though.


Actually I have seen that in the store and I will definately try that. Thanks for the recommendation.



AuburnFan1980 said:


> As I'm sure you know (being from NOLA and all), sweet tea is the preferred beverage of the South. There is but one drink in all the world that I could drink as fast and enjoy as much as that sweet nectar: Newcastle. Having said that, I will say this: Both the Samuel Smith Nut Brown and Oatmeal Stout are both FINE selections, and some that I enjoy immensely. However, they are a pair I'd rather enjoy in moderation as I don't find it to be nearly as smooth and literally refreshing as I do a cold pint of Newcastle. Just my :2, but it sounds like you've stumbled upon a few great drinks! Thanks for the discussion!
> 
> Jason


Jason, I'll have to give Newcastle another go. I'll try a 6 pack and perhaps I will discover that I enjoy brown ales in general - I wouldn't have a problem with that. 

Oh, and I'll try Smithwicks too... I've seen that one on the shelves as well.



BostonBull said:


> I have two new favorites Both by Sam Adams
> Brown Ale
> 
> and my absolute hands down favorite of all time is the Honey Porter. I love Porters in general, but his one is something else.
> ...


Ok I'll try this one too... why the hell not?  Seriously, I've enjoyed all of Sam Adam's offerings (the ones I've tried at least - the variety pack isn't a bad idea). If I'm getting into Brown Ale I might as well go full force.

So much beer... so little time. At least this thread makes my decisions easier. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Agreed about Newcastle not being as memorable as the Sam Smith or Rouge, but it is a nice everyday beer. And as a Brit macro it gives some American micros a run for their money as far as being a consistent and extremely drinkable beer.


----------

